# One Hero's Story - Kaelin, Defender of Tronus (updated 22 May 04)



## Calypso (Mar 18, 2004)

A solitary figure stood at the top of a hill bordering the Desert of Kaldrid.  A scimitar covered in blood was held in his right hand.  A curved dagger known as a Kukri had departed from his left hand and now protruded from the chest of a body lying at his feet.  A few meters away lay a second body with a half dozen arrows arranged in a neat pattern highlighting his vital organs.  The figure looked down at the form by his feet and could only sigh in resignation and disgust.  What had begun as a nice day had concluded in an all too familiar way.

Kaelin was a bounty hunter, and had been for almost as long as he could remember.  The only memory lasting longer was that of his mother’s brutal death and his own escape from an identical fate.  He absently touched the scar that ran along his neck, remembering his first brush with death.  Many more scars adorned his elvish body, but none more memorable than this.  He could still hear the desperate scream of his beautiful mother as she was slaughtered by the attackers.  He could barely remember his father, and had no desire to do so.  For it was his father that had planned the murder of his wife and child, and had nearly succeeded without a hitch.  He only learned later why such a thing would occur.  

His thoughts were broken as an arrow landed in his right shoulder, his scimitar falling to the ground.  He looked up in time to see a tall figure discard its bow and draw an equally deadly sword.  Kaelin clutched his shoulder and fell to the ground, having already lost a bit of blood.  His attacker gloated over a pre-mature victory as he approached the fallen elf.  Kaelin looked up into the face of another human.  This one, he felt, looked vaguely familiar, but he hadn’t the ability to recall why.  

The human kicked the Kaelin’s scimitar away before he could reach for it, leaving him unarmed.  The human smiled wickedly at Kaelin, knowing the day was his and that he had finally caught the fabled bounty-hunter.  This wasn’t the first time another bounty-hunter had come for him, thought Kaelin, though the reason was rarely the same.  Sometimes it had to do with competing hunters looking to eliminate a challenge to their business.  Other times it was people from his past, seeking some sort of misguided revenge.  This time, judging by the human’s two companions, it seemed like something more, but again the reason was not apparent.  

Kaelin again looked at the human’s disgusting smile, as the man prepared to strike him down.  His smile, however, was short lived, as he suddenly found breathing difficult, likely due to Kealin’s kukri embedded in his chest.  The elf had somehow retrieved it from the human under him and launched it ahead, saving his life and ending the human’s in one smooth effort.

Killing was a way of life.  An unusual profession for an elf, but this elf also had an unusual past.  Had he a chance for another life, Kaelin pondered, he was no longer sure that he would chose it, though he was weary from chasing, running, and hiding.  Although he had chosen it for a noble cause, his profession left him few alternatives.  Such is life, he concluded, and remembered that he had nearly been killed moments before.  Such is life, he thought again as he scooped up his weapons and headed into the desert.

Defenders of Tronus - An Arkyst Campaign


----------



## Calypso (Mar 24, 2004)

*One Hero's Story - Coming of Age*

The sword lunged at Kaelin.  In an instant his own sword was slapping away that of his attacker.  The clash of the steel blades rang out over and over.  In came the sword again, and again Kaelin deflected the attack.  A third strike came in low and down swooped his sword to block, but his attacker’s sword suddenly angled up, nearly wounding Kaelin in a vital area.  He jumped back, less than amused, narrowly avoiding disaster.  The attacker stared back at Kaelin, equally as stoic.  He opened his arms out to the sides, inviting Kaelin to return to the combat.

Kaelin quickly led in, jabbing and slicing at his opponent, but finding no openings.  He began focusing down low, hoping his opponent would shift his defense and leave himself vulnerable.  He found that his tactics were no more effective.  His patience quickly dissolving, he doubled his efforts, slashing franticly at his opponent.  The room was growing warm, heated by their activity, and Kaelin was becoming hot and angry.  He was beginning to lose focus and was primarily concerned with simply keeping up with.  He sliced even more furiously at the attacker, but still to no avail.  His opponent was prepared for every attack and knew every trick.  As the other did not seem to be tiring, Kaelin’s only option was to quickly find a maneuver that the attacker would not expect.  

Kaelin sliced upward with his weapon, missing his opponent’s ear as he easily ducked below the blade.  Kaelin saw his opportunity and slid onto the floor toward his attacker’s legs, his sword leading the way.  He fully expected his sword to make contact, but instead was surprised when suddenly struck heavily on the head and again on his behind, leaving him lying prone beyond his attacker.  He glanced at his sword three feet away.  He scrambled to get up, hoping he would have the chance, but his opponent reached him more quickly than he thought possible and deftly kicked away the Kaelin’s fallen weapon.

“Enough, young Kaelin,” the other elf finally said.  Kaelin turned and glared, but said nothing.  “You will become a great swordsman one day, but not if you don’t learn to control your aggression and focus yourself.  Your mother is expecting you in the temple.  Wash yourself and get there quickly.”  

Kaelin dragged himself from the floor, and began to object but thought better and simply replied, “Yes, father.”  He replaced his sword on the weapon rack along the wall and went out through the building’s opening.  

The other elf stood still, replaying the battle in his mind.  It was one of the better practice sessions, he decided, but his son would need to learn further discipline.  He was pleased with Kaelin’s skill with the sword, as he was also pleased with his son’s skill with the longbow.  Kaelin was still young though, and had much to learn.  His chief concern was that despite his skill, Kaelin would find himself in a battle for which he was not prepared. Though he would not outwardly show it, he had all the love in the world for his only son and was devoted to teaching him the art of combat, so that he might better defend himself and may be better prepared when that one battle comes.

His thoughts were scattered as voice outside spoke his name.  A figure appeared in the doorway.  “Training with your son, are you?”  Kaiythus stood nearly six inches shorter than this elf, but was certainly no less the fighter.  He was slightly annoyed at the interruption and at the impatience in the other’s voice.  Clearly he could as well do with some training.  How he would have liked to tell him so, but he instead replied 

“He is quicker with the blade than I could imagine.  He has come quite far for one so young,” replied Kaiythus.  

“Well, I hope his instincts are as quick and his wit as sharp,” the elf cut back.

“That remains to be seen,” Kaiythus answered simply.

“Are you prepared for our raid Kaiythus,” the elf asked him.  Kaiythus paused a moment, before reluctantly responding.  “Yes, Evrynn, I’m ready.  Let me just retrieve my equipment.  I will meet you at the bottom of the hill in five minutes.”  The taller elf departed, again leaving Kaiythus alone.  There was something he did not like about Evrynn and found him hard to trust.  He unfortunately had no choice in the matter as Evrynn was the king’s military advisor, and thus the commander of the elven forces in Silver Pine.

Kaiythus broke away from his thoughts, retrieving the remaining equipment and replacing it on the racks running along side the walls of the training room.  He would need a few supplies as well as his weapons and armor.  Orc encampments had been popping up along the edges of Silver Pine.  At the present, there was no real indication of the orcs’ intentions, but the elves would not allow an orcish presence in their land.  He therefore expected merely another raid on the orcish encampments, but he would not be caught unprepared.  Kaiythus departed for his hut to prepare a few things before leaving to meet Evrynn.

*******​
Kaelin dashed along the path after leaving the practice room.  Leaves fell across the path, as the weather was again becoming cool and the days short.  Though short, it wouldn’t be long before the cold season had come, leaving the trees bare and the ground covered in frost.  

Kaelin hardly noticed the cold, however.  Hot and sweaty he flew down the path.  He was exhausted from practice, but the anticipation of the afternoon’s activities had somehow reminded him of his remaining energy.  His mother was at the temple and his father would likely be departing on another raid upon the orcs.  His mother, therefore, would not see his father this afternoon, so Kaelin could explain his absence at the temple as being due to a long practice, which was partially true.  

He had found a cave not too far away that he believed had been used as a shelter by some gnolls at some point.  He was eager to explore it, but knew that neither of his parents would approve.  Gnolls were not commonly seen around the evlish city of Silver Pine, but Kaelin had heard enough stories to want to avoid them.  Or so thought his parents, anyway.  In truth, he was somewhat frightened, but at the same time was anxious to battle one to see who was really the better.  Either way, he was curious about the cave, inhabited or not, and there wasn’t a better opportunity to explore than now.  

Kaelin increased his speed and soared along the path, but had only travelend a short way before colliding with another elf coming the opposite way.  Though Kaelin was not fully grown yet, most elves could not have launched him backwards the way this one did.  Kaelin looked up, irritated, the other elf’s eyes meeting his with a dark stare.  He at once recognized this elf as the king’s military advisor and his father’s commander.  

“One should be more respectful of his elder, young one.  You nearly drove me from the path.  Would you prefer that I were to fall to the side, injured?  Who then would lead the raids on the orcs?  We would be overrun and you would be to blame.”

“I’m sorry, sir.  I’ll be more careful next time,” Kaelin replied, keeping his anger in check.

The elf’s eyes cut through Kaelin, making him feel weak and defenseless.  “You would be sorry if you were cut open and strung out by an orcish warrior.  You indeed should be more careful or there may not be a next time.  With a final humph, the elf strode away, leaving Kaelin sprawled out along side the path.

Kaelin knew well of Evrynn’s importance in Silver Pine.  He as well knew of his father’s dislike of Evrynn.  He did not really know why his father disliked the commander so, but judging by his own encounter moments ago, he did not have any reason to like Evrynn.  

He pulled himself up from the path, noticing his sweaty clothing was now dirty and torn as well.  Despite that he was not going to the temple, he would need to return home quickly and at least find some other clothes.  He would have to repair these later.  His thoughts again returned to the gnoll cave and his curiosity pulled him back along the path.  It would only take him a moment to reach home and change, and then he could be off for the caves.


----------



## Calypso (Apr 9, 2004)

Kaelin ran on down the forest path a few moments before coming to a stop as he neared his home.  He looked around to make sure he wasn’t being watched before approaching the hut.  He didn’t expect that anyone would be home, but he didn’t want to risk it.  An afternoon at the temple wasn’t his idea of a fun day, and he would often find himself there in punishment for something he had done that his mother didn’t approve of.  His mother was a firm believer that all good things came from the Elvish goddess of the forest, Gaelwyn, and that Kaelin should spend time at the temple more often.  Kaelin, however, wasn’t much for religion and praying and did what he could to avoid such “obligations”.  He believed that nobody controlled his destiny and everything he got in life he worked for.  He wasn’t really comfortable with the idea of a greater power controlling his destiny, which was somewhat apparent in his unusual rebelliousness.  He tried to be respectful of his people and their beliefs, but he also wasn’t about to waste a day at the temple when he could be exploring the caves.

He approached the hut after again looking around again and was sure that had not been seen.  The last thing he needed was his mother to find out about his adventure.  While the elves of Silver Pine did not tend to snoop or gossip, they also would not hide the truth when asked for it.  As they were very perceptive, it would not be difficult to determine what Kaelin was up to if he was spotted coming and going at odd times.

Once he reached the hut, he listened carefully for any noises from inside.  He had very good hearing, even among elves.  After a few moments of silence, he determined that there indeed was nobody home, or at least not making noise.  He slowly opened the door a crack, and after peering in, decided that he was correct in assuming nobody was there.  

His home was typical of most elf families.  It was built from the sturdy silver pinewood that surrounded the city.  The outside of the hut was decorated with elven symbols and runes, some of which were blessings and some which simply indicate the residents of the home.  Some of the elvish dwellings were directly on the ground, while others in the trees, with long wooden bridges stretching along from one house to another.  The majority of the elvish nobles lived within large complexes of buildings in the heart of the city, the king residing in the largest at the very center.  Kaelin’s family chose to live on the outskirts of the city.

Kaelin entered the common room and seeing nothing unusual headed directly to his room.  His was one of three private quarters in his home, one of the other two belonging to his mother and father, and the third unoccupied, used for training and storage.  He had no brothers or sisters at present, but it was not unheard of for the elves to go many years between children.  Kaelin was somewhat grateful to be the only child, as he would not need to share his room or compete for his parents’ attention.  He had a certain amount of privacy that way.  Though being the only child had its disadvantages, as his parents expected a lot of him, and there were no other siblings to take the focus off himself.

Kaelin removed his dirty and torn clothes, leaving them in a heap and donning clothes more appropriate for his trip to the caves.  He pulled on his boots and tucked a long dagger inside one, just in case.  He left his and crossed the common room, quickly checking that nobody was outside so that he may leave unseen.  Finally confident that he was safe, he stepped out the door and headed down the path.  

Within a short distance he came to an exceptionally large pine and stepped off the path, slipping into the thicker woods.  The main paths traveled around Silver Pine were clear of most vegetation, though merely a foot or two from the path the forest leapt up to swallow anyone who entered.  The forest surrounding Silver Pine was relatively safe, though wandering beasts were known to live not far from the city and the elves were always on their guard.  

The land was quite uneven in this area of the forest with large hills and valleys running throughout Silver Pine.  The uneven terrain and the dense foliage slowed Kaelin down a bit.  He had long since decided, however, that it was worth the trouble.  While not skilled in tracking, he had marked his route well enough that he could again find his way.  Most of his trips through the forest had been relatively uneventful, as this one had been so far.  During the day in particular the wandering inhabitants of the forest were hidden in trees and caves, virtually undetectable to the native elves.

After about 20 minutes and probably as many scrapes and scratches, he came to an outcrop of rock.  He cautiously crossed over to it, stopping frequently to listen for other elves (or gnolls).  It didn’t take him long to locate the entrance to the cave.  It was somewhat overgrown with moss and brambles, but was easy enough to find.  Charred wood and small broken bones were littered about the entrance to the cave, reminiscent of the previous inhabitants, but nothing to suggest any recent occupants.  Kaelin’s low-light vision kicked in as he entered the darkened cave.  As long as he didn’t go in too far, he wouldn’t need a torch or lamp.  The sudden snap of a small bone under his foot startled Kaelin, and he quickly crouched down.  After waiting and listening for what seemed like an eternity, he heard only the dripping of water and decided to continue his trek further into the cave.  

As he proceeded further down the tunnel, his visibility was lessening and he could no longer make out details, but he felt he could still see well enough to proceed.  The air in the cave was becoming cooler, and he almost wished he had brought something more to wear.  Water continued to drip on him, soaking his clothes and making the chill more apparent.  He continued along anyway, but found nothing but more occasional bones and typical cave mosses.  The cave didn’t seem to be as interesting as he thought it would and he also now wished he had brought a torch. 

The cave seemed to go on forever, but going further in just made him more wet and miserable.  A stench had been building the further in he went.  With a disappointed sigh, he finally decided he had had enough and turned to head back out of the cave.  It was then that he heard a noise.  He was instantly still.  He couldn’t tell what the origin of the noise was, but he guessed it sounded something like an animal grunting.  His first thought was that the gnolls had returned, but he quickly discounted that as unlikely.  It could be an orc, but that was also improbable.  It must have been some sort of forest animal that had wandered in and gotten lost, possibly a badger or a bear.  

He again stopped to listen, and after a few moments again heard a grunt.  The sound seemed to be coming from further along the cave toward the entrance.  He must have either passed a side tunnel or the creature followed him in.  He moved along the passage quietly.  He again heard the noise from further up.  The tunnel twisted and turned, and the noise of the animal bounced along the walls, making if difficult to determine how far away the creature really was.  

After a short while, he noticed his vision seemed to be improving, but at the same time the stench was becoming stronger.  He made to pinch his nose, but at that moment again heard a grunt, this time much closer.  Either he had found the creature or it had turned around and was moving back down the passage.  

He looked around for a place to hide, but the tunnel was narrow and there seemed to be no alcoves or niches into which he could fit.  Considering the possibility that it could be a hostile bear or some such animal, he prepared to draw his dagger.  He moved back a few feet to where the tunnel curved and tried his best to hide in the turn.  He could hear the sound of claws scraping against the stone only feet away, but it did not sound like an animal that he was familiar with.  He cursed quietly and wished he had paid more attention to his lessons.  He decided his best option would be to rush at the creature and push past it out of the cave.  

His heart pounded as the animal drew near.  He counted down, three, two, one, and he leapt forward around the bend.  As he rounded the corner, he found something that he did not expect.  It wasn’t a bear or a badger, or even gnoll.  His breath left him in a rush as he found himself looking up at the gaping mouth and the sharp claws of a very nasty, smelly, and angry troll.


----------



## Stone Angel (Apr 12, 2004)

This is way cool, where's the regular story hour. I miss you guys. I really like Kaelin, Evvrryn is a dick, keep this up.

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Calypso (Apr 12, 2004)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> This is way cool, where's the regular story hour. I miss you guys. I really like Kaelin, Evvrryn is a dick, keep this up.
> 
> The Seraph of Earth and Stone




Arkyst has been busy with "the new addition" and we went a few weeks without any sessions, so I would bet that's why the story's slow, though I'm interested as well to see what's going to happen   .  And just a taste of things to come, Galvorn is a dick too.


----------



## Calypso (May 23, 2004)

“A troll!” he thought.  Judging by its physical appearance, particularly the size, it must have been a swamp troll.  What it was doing here and what it was angry about, Kaelin did not know but he had no time to think about it now.  The troll stood well above Kaelin, blocking the passage to the cave.  It was large and dangerous, and between him and the way out.  

The troll hesitated a moment at the sight of Kaelin, only because it did not expect to find the elf around the corner.  Unlike the troll, however, Kaelin did not hesitate and plunged his dagger straight into the troll’s chest.  The troll bellowed out in anger, swatting at the elf with its massive clawed hand, and Kaelin tumbled backwards taking the brunt of the hit.  The troll lunged forward for him, and Kaelin did everything he could to keep the beast from tearing him apart.  He kicked the troll in the knee and rolled to the side to avoid another swipe from the clawed hand.  His counter-attack had no effect on the troll beside to further enrage it and hasten its attacks.  

Again the troll came toward Kaelin, the dagger still protruding from its chest.  Kaelin, on his back, saw an opportunity as the troll came for him and kicked out at the dagger.  His heel connected with the hilt, driving the blade in deeper into the troll’s chest.  The troll spouting slimy green blood from its wound yelled loudly, distracted for a short moment by the blade in his chest.  Kaelin took advantage of the chance and was up on his feet.

He had to think fast if he was going to escape.  He had not seen any side passageways or other routes that might take him away from the troll.  His only options were to either head back down into the darkness or try to somehow get past the troll.  While his chances with the troll didn’t seem very good, they might be worse if he found himself trapped deeper down the cave.  He knew that trolls had regenerative abilities, so he was not likely to win this fight given the circumstances.  Since fighting was not an option, his remaining option was to try to slip past the troll.  

He glanced up at the ceiling, noting a small stalactite forming approximately a foot up.  Scarcely a few seconds passed before the troll remembered that he was there and again came charging for him.  He leapt up, grabbing the stalactite and kicking out with his feet.  His feet connected with the troll’s face.  He lost his grip on the slippery rock and landed on the cave floor, but the troll was occupied with its potentially broken nose and Kaelin scrambled past it, through its legs.  He was up again and running along the passage way, the troll howling after him.  He tripped several times on the uneven rock, but pulled himself up as death was right behind him.  

It wasn’t long before he came to a fork in the passage.  He paused a moment trying to remember from which side he had come.  He didn’t remember any side passages and thus did not really know which way to go.  How could he choose?  Both passages looked identical.  How could he not remember having come this way?  Perhaps he was had somehow come the wrong way back.  He paused a moment wishing he had left a trail.  He could hear the troll coming up the passage behind him, so he had to choose.  A voice in his head told him to go left, and everything inside him hoped it was correct, so he turned and continued along the left passage.

He ran onward down the tunnel, his heart pounding in his ears.  After running for what seemed like forever, the sounds of the troll had faded out and the tunnel seemed to be getting lighter.  He could now feel a breeze as well and finally felt more confident that he had chosen the correct path.  He slowed his pace and took a deep breath in relief.  The passage behind him was quite save for the sounds of dripping water, so it seemed that he had escaped the troll.  He had heard that they weren’t good trackers, so with a bit of luck it had taken the other passage and lost him.  

He tried to guess at the time and figured he had better be heading back.  He no longer had much of a desire to explore these caves now that he knew they were at least temporarily occupied.  As ready for a fight as he was, he also knew the troll was out of his league.  His father on occasion spoke of his travels in the marsh lands up north, which were heavily populated by the swamp trolls.  It was said that even the smallest bit of their body could regenerate and form a new troll, so every arm or leg or finger or toe that was swiped off of their body in attack would eventually turn into a full-grown troll.  Supposedly, that was how there got to be so many of them, though Kaelin did not entirely believe that.  After all, if there was no way to kill them, they likely would have overrun Silver Pine a long time ago.

He continued down the tunnel thinking he would have to find out more about this troll that he had found.  If the tales about trolls’ regenerative properties were at all true, then is possible that this troll could pose a threat.  The problem would be now how to tell his father or the elders about this.  He was obligated to say something, but at the same time that would likely incur a severe punishment, as he would be questioned about how he found the troll.  He’d figure out something.  For now, it was best that he just get out of the caves and back before his mother returned.  He rounded a bend in the passage and relief when he saw daylight a few meters away.  Almost immediately his heart fell to his feet as he saw a large figure blocking his path.  For a brief moment he thought that his father had found his hiding spot, but at second glance he realized this was not an elf blocking his way.  

“How…. how…?,” he stammered.  The troll snarled at him.  From behind him he heard a sound and turned to find another troll a few feet behind him, new flesh beginning to heal around the hilt of a dagger protruding from its chest.  “How….?,” he thought again.  He hadn’t heard the troll come up behind him, and trolls were not very stealthy creatures.  He had been lost in his thoughts, but still he thought he would have heard the troll coming up behind him.  Now he was in between two trolls, and in a lot more trouble.

He turned again to the troll near the entrance, looking for any chance of an opening.  He was only a few meters away from the cave opening, but it looked like he would never again see his home.  In his head he could hear his mother scolding him for this last expedition.  He wouldn’t have thought disobeying her could have gotten him into this much trouble.  He looked back to the troll as it lunged forward, its clawed hands outstretched in front of it.  It snarled as it came for him and Kaelin thought this to be the last thing he saw.  For a split second, another form behind the troll took his focus from the beast, and next he knew, the troll had burst into a mass of flames.  It shrieked in agony and ran for the entrance to the cave.  Kaelin spun around to the other troll, which hesitated for a moment only before backing away.   

Fire.  The trolls were vulnerable to fire.  He turned back to see a flaming heap collapse onto the passage floor before whipping around once more to see the empty spot where his original attacker had been.  A breeze came in through the entrance of the cave, carrying the stench of the burning troll with it, nearly causing him to vomit.  Holding his breath, he stumbled past the burning pile of flesh toward the cave entrance and the figure awaiting him.  He fell out of the cave into the light.  He looked up from the ground to see a displeased half-elf staring back down at him.  He was in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Stone Angel (May 25, 2004)

Yeaaa one of them are back. More, more, more.
Glad to hear from you Calypso, any chance on a defenders update also


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Calypso (May 26, 2004)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> Yeaaa one of them are back. More, more, more.
> Glad to hear from you Calypso, any chance on a defenders update also




Not sure on that one.  We haven't really played in a few weeks.  Though there's more story between the last update and where we are, Arkyst has been pretty busy I guess.  It will resume eventually, but no idea really when.  I'm as anxious as you.


----------



## Calypso (Jun 3, 2004)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> Any chance on a defenders update also?




It looks like it's going to be a while.  The campaign has been put on hold, though there's more story leading to where we are right now.  It's all up to Arkyst.  There will be more in my story soon hopefully.


----------

